# How is everyones 2 Quarters Numbers?



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone broken any sales figures this year?

I'm getting more money for my jobs, than ever before!

People want quality, and "Yes" for a good price!

If you offer the Roofing Business Mastermind Sales Training System you will use a new sales method, called the Customer needs magnification technique. A fresh new method which uses information about businesses closing their doors, because of the recession and using data online to show everything to the home owner, with real-time statics in your home town.

*"The longest story usually will get the deal, and people love a good and true story"*


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Swamped here. Can't keep up with the demand.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Tinner, send some my way. LOL Swamped with upfront estimates and paperwork but only a trickle of jobs. I gotta stay away from these storm jobs, not worth the investment of my time for the wimpy returns. My account keeps telling me we are making money but I don't see any of it.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Having Fun And Selling Roofs - Life Is GOOD!*








tinner666 said:


> Swamped here. Can't keep up with the demand.


We are going back to some of our Grass Root systems, and work our old ways of generating business, and new powerful techniques that until now have never been seen or used for marketing your potential customers.

Great Marketing, Advertising, and Business Administration Videos to HELP you grow your business...

It hurts me to see contractors suffer, we might be competition, But competition is good, and it means this is a great business to be involved In!

Tough Times Bring Out The Best and Worst In Everybody!


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

We're ahead of last year... but last year we had an influx of big commercial jobs coming up right about now too. Those seem to have quieted down this year. Still some good prospects out there.

Market is pretty slow here though. We're competing with a lot of uninsured, jack-of-all trade roofers as well who seem to be giving jobs away.


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Yes, There is many new roofers aboard!*



RidgelineRoofing said:


> We're ahead of last year... but last year we had an influx of big commercial jobs coming up right about now too. Those seem to have quieted down this year. Still some good prospects out there.
> 
> Market is pretty slow here though. We're competing with a lot of uninsured, jack-of-all trade roofers as well who seem to be giving jobs away.


Yes, Many new roofers have come out of the woodwork ...Check Out This Work: Why is the price LOWER?


----------



## RidgelineRoofing (Jun 29, 2010)

That is an abomination. People wonder why they need to replace roofs so quickly after paying for a new one... 

We're still pushing for some sort of licensure for roofing here. I think it needs to be done.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ridgeline, I am a believer in licensing but there are some problems with it too. I hope your area doesn't make the same mistakes my area makes, and should instead choose to model FL in terms of its' enforcement.

My personality is primarily that of a libertarian. I want less government in my life overall. Having said that, one would think that I would be against licensing, but I am all for it and want to make it as tough as possible (not impossible). The reason for this is primarily because I know has happened and would happen again without it and words need not be said, just look at Davids' photo above. There is no way that guy is a roofer who installed that roof... just some handy man who thought he could do it. I call them home improvement whores, you know, the kind of gy that will do/try anything to make a buck.

Roofing is a specialty, and I used to say anyone can shingle a roof, but obviously I was wrong after looking at that picture. However I still think anyone of average intelligence and a desire to do it right can follow the directions on the package and do a decent job if they take their time. Where the specialty lies is in the flashings and details. Notice I did not say low slope roofing was something anyone can do, since it's much easier to have a leak with a low slope roofer it definetly takes alot more know-how. That's where licensing needs to come into play, as a protection not only for the consumer but for the honest business as well. 

The problem with licensing around here is that it is seldom enforced. What's the enforcement? The permit process. So I can not get a permit if I do not have a license. Well the unlicensed guys send in the property owner to get the permit. Loop hole. Or nobody gets a permit. Loop Hole. Or the handy man is doing the roof job on Saturday when the inspectors don't work. Loop hole. There is further enforcement too, you can't sue someone for non-payment of a roof you installed if you don't have a roofing license since technically you are breaking the law. But that's not much of an enforcement since maybe only 1% of 1% of all jobs done end up in court. Heck some villages around here don't even require permits, you should see some of the prices in these areas.

There's just too many loop holes around here when it comes to the licensing. Therefore it becomes a hinderance on the honest business. More paper work, more over head, more stress involved with operating your business. All this paper work, overhead and stress adds to your cost, theefore you must raise your price. Well if the unlicensed hack is operating with minimal discomfort he is enjoying less paper work, less over head and less stress... who do you think is charging less? Human nature being what it is, people wanting a low price, the licensed contractor will lose jobs to the unlicensed who is cheaper yet achieving the same profit. It's disgusting! 

I really do wish IL would model FL in terms of their licensing. In FL if you are roofing without a license, I hear it is a felony with jail time attached. Now that's some enforcement I can get behind!!! Infact one thing I would jump on the bandwagon to promote would be continuing education credits. Nurses, architects, engineers all require continuing education credits in order to keep their license active. I see no reason why roofers should be any different. Heck all you have to do is go to one or two trade shows a year and catch the free seminars. 

Oh well, we've pulled this thread far enough off topic already. sorry David.


----------



## Malachi (Jul 18, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Ridgeline, I am a believer in licensing but there are some problems with it too. I hope your area doesn't make the same mistakes my area makes, and should instead choose to model FL in terms of its' enforcement.
> 
> My personality is primarily that of a libertarian. I want less government in my life overall. Having said that, one would think that I would be against licensing, but I am all for it and want to make it as tough as possible (not impossible). The reason for this is primarily because I know has happened and would happen again without it and words need not be said, just look at Davids' photo above. There is no way that guy is a roofer who installed that roof... just some handy man who thought he could do it. I call them home improvement whores, you know, the kind of gy that will do/try anything to make a buck.
> 
> ...


I agree Grumpy. Ohio has no universal Licensing law. They leave it up to the individual cities to enforce it, which as you stated, leaves too many loopholes. Supposedly they are talking about a new law that would require all home improvement projects to pull a permit on an up coming ballot, but there are alot of people that are against it. 
Also, talking about FL, they have very good things set down there, but there are a few things I don't quite agree with. Did you know that they require all Re-Roofs to cut back *2 rows of plywood decking and install hurricane straps?* Then you have to wait for a state inspector to come by to check it out which can take upwards of two-three days for them to check it out, thus leaving the home wide open for days on end. Which is a bit ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Malachi said:


> Then you have to wait for a state inspector to come by to check it out which can take upwards of two-three days for them to check it out, thus leaving the home wide open for days on end. Which is a bit ridiculous if you ask me.


 They should be letting ya take pics for them to look at,why has _that not_ been enforced??


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Not quite on pace for last year which was my best year to date, 12 years.

That being said with only a mortgage payment doing good this year. We've been getting hit with a lot of rain which has pushed us out over 2 months.


----------



## kimberlyh (Aug 13, 2010)

The commercial end has really slowed down this year in my area. 

We've been working on more extensive repair projects than new roofs. Seems budgets are tight.


----------



## cavesrus (Jan 19, 2010)

I say I'm holding my own n this crazy time of liars and cheats. Tried to raise price 5% and sales droped big time so back to old pricing but extra 5 percent put us at highest roofer n area but still have 4-6 week back log with 2 crews running 

Weather has sucked for us as well only getting 3 days a week to work sucks


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Very True - The Government Is Getting Stronger!*

The Government has complete rule:shifty:



Grumpy said:


> Ridgeline, I am a believer in licensing but there are some problems with it too. I hope your area doesn't make the same mistakes my area makes, and should instead choose to model FL in terms of its' enforcement.
> 
> My personality is primarily that of a libertarian. I want less government in my life overall. Having said that, one would think that I would be against licensing, but I am all for it and want to make it as tough as possible (not impossible). The reason for this is primarily because I know has happened and would happen again without it and words need not be said, just look at Davids' photo above. There is no way that guy is a roofer who installed that roof... just some handy man who thought he could do it. I call them home improvement whores, you know, the kind of gy that will do/try anything to make a buck.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgianRoofing (Nov 23, 2010)

*Now that's quality!*



daviddeschaine said:


> Yes, Many new roofers have come out of the woodwork ...Check Out This Work: Why is the price LOWER?


Hey let me know what roofing crew is this! Cause they suck! I wonder how the homeowner is going to get in touch with those people to fix that.

http://www.GeorgianRoofing.com


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

That pic's been floating around for a while...

If you look close you can see it's an addition as the two shingles are different color and thickness. The roof to the right looks like a 30 year lam while the roof to the left looks like a 50 year lam.

It looks like the "roofer" who did this didn't own a hook blade or even a straight blade for that matter!

Even with the 5 gallons of tar bet it's a leaker...

Update on 2010 work,
Checked my books and back on track to get pretty close to 2009 numbers. We worked 31 days straight last month...


----------



## FCCR (Dec 7, 2010)

We have licensure required here, for all the good it does. No enforement to speak of, just fees. Hard to compete with Pick-up Pete with the bottom line only folks.

As to the OP My figures are up 25% from 09'


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

GeorgianRoofing said:


> Hey let me know what roofing crew is this! Cause they suck! I wonder how the homeowner is going to get in touch with those people to fix that.
> 
> http://www.GeorgianRoofing.com



Probably the same guys/gals who did this,


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont think so Sly,..looks like they had a knife in your pic..:laughing:


----------

